# masks - where to?



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking for links to good (let me say that twice) good mask dealers. Anyone have favorites that they have used or drooled over?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Death Studios:
darksidestudio.com

I've ordered from both places. Great quality/service.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

dont expect much from this bunch regarding high quality masks/ costumes,, doesnt seem to be popular here,, just do internet searches and follow links


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

i did - Halloween-Mask .com the LARGEST Halloween mask SITE - like anything else you have to search through the garbage to find the gems. but overall i found a few worth while masks for on the cheap... my tastes mind you, but nothing says "BOO!" quite like this one: Halloween Masks, and for all out porch-top show-stop, i like this little number: Halloween Masks. and lastly - my favorite mask out of the few hundred listed... for black cloak and cowl fun... as in "i have your bowl of candy right here kidsssssss - come and get it yourself..." silent, creepy, etc. : Halloween Masks.

Just some ideas - no I don't work for them... just the first site i landed on with a good selection. i would love some further links if you guys can post them - forwarding the cause you know!

_and please, while i understand the sentiment in which you made the comment - a little grammatical finesse would have made your comment useful without shutting the thread down. _


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

that green mask you linked first looks cool in the pic but in real life it looks super lame,don't get me wrong all masks have there place but if you are going to use it to scare skip this one.One of my greatest pet peeves is the way masks look so great in a pic but in real life look like butt,I manage a costume shop and every year I am disappointed at the pieces we get in,not all but a good deal of them.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

zero said:


> dont expect much from this bunch regarding high quality masks/ costumes,, doesnt seem to be popular here,, just do internet searches and follow links


They're popular with me, Zero.  However, I know what you mean. We all balance our love for the haunt with the need to cover bills as well. 

If you don't care for prices, the best masks are silicone. 
There is this site:Composite Effects - Silicone Masks & Silicone Gloves, lifelike masks that move with your face for the professional haunter or mask collector

And my favorite:
SPFXMasks - Original Silicone Masks. Choose from our ever growing selection of Silicon Masks!

I just bought a zombie mask and hands from SPFX this year (once in a lifetime thing for me!)...Here's me putting the mask on in 60 seconds just after pulling it out of the box:

Image of spfx zombie mask - one sexy creature - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of SPFX Zombie Mask - initial fit - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of SPFX Zombie Mask - pick up line - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


The mask actually is BETTER in person than in the pics or on the site! 
Image of spfx zombie mask - front - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of spfx zombie mask - left side - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Strangely enough, it looks AND FEELS like real skin, just cold. It fits to your face and warms up as you wear it, giving a creepy vibe.


Yes, its very pricey and I had to think it over greatly. However, it has great resale value, getting pretty much everything back when sold on ebay. So, the net loss is about what you'd pay for a crappy mask. So, investment more than purchase, and I'm VERY happy!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

theres some good ones here darksidestudio.com


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

SPFX is the way to go...mine is on the way. I didntknow they offered hands. Going back to the web site right now!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have bought two foam latex appliances from these guys and have been super satisfied with both the products and the service. 

Halloween Masks? Better! Foam Latex Appliances, Movie Make-up, Halloween Costumes: The Scream Team


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

WOW! thank you Madame Hooch... everyone MUST follow that link and check it out. im not the most accomplished artist - but damned if thoes masks want to make me try... the jester/joker is too good... 

just stunned...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And believe it or not, they are easy to apply, and easy to make up. This is one of their pieces, and I've got to say, I'd do the coloring differently next time, wasn't completely satisfied with it, but that is totally_ MY_ ineptitude, not at all the product:


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

eMasks Halloween Masks and Halloween Costumes! & Halloween Masks Costume Masks Halloween Costume Masks


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Darkside Studio (already mentioned several times) is my favorite mask company. The quality is amazing


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

I Like Death Studios myself
Death Studios:


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

> I Like Death Studios myself
> Death Studios:


I have to admit - most of these are not my speed. I like the creepshow remakes and the bloody bones meg remakes - good luck finding them ANYWHERE else... The artist seems to know his pudding, stands by his work (very very important), and gives the best mask maintenance in under 10 paragraphs ive ever read. All said - $75 and up is a bit pricey for masks like this - by which i mean "over the top", no one is ever going to find these masks "disturbingly believable" no matter how dark it is... which is what i generally look for (notable, outlandishly freaky instances aside).

thank you - good link.


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

Personally, I like the undead type masks, and you would be surprised how realistic they look, as they fit so close to the face, and the artist does so well with the eyes. Horse hair brings it some additional realism as well. The key is to keep the eyes looking wet by using Devcon - non yellowing 5 minute epoxy on them, and keep the skin looking moist with some semi gloss urathane spray. 

In addition, for Icon character stuff we never leave a mask stock, we will always modify it create what we need. You never want someone saying.. "I have that mask".

Also depending on how your using the mask, scare zone type stuff, crowd entertainer or in the haunt itself, If you’re in the haunt, you have to always remember the golden 2 second rule, if you’re in their face more than 2 seconds, then you will always be just a person in a mask, and dismissed as that.

The mask used in others areas needs to be appropriate for what your intentions are, to scare, startle, or have some fun with the crowd, not all characters work for all applications.

The reason i recomended Death Studio's is, I beleive Jeff's products are of High Quality, they will last you many, many years, in fact I have some still in use that are more than 12 years old, and look as good as the day I bought them. So if they seem pricey, in the long run, I think you would find them very affordable. I also thought i would mention that I believe we have at least 25 or so of his masks in our inventory, and with all the different makers of masks we have, the kids say they get the best reactions from those masks, as well as they seem to take the beating of so many different teenagers using them compared to other manufactures.

However , I'm sure with all the great suggestions here you will find an artist that will suit your taste.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

that.... was the most articulate, adult, and well written response to criticism i have ever had the pleasure of reading on a forum - ppl are usually such pricks..... I am speechless with respect. :nod:

ok - better now - you make an excellent set of points.

I am myself a strict fan of GR#2 - time spent studying an effect is proportional to disbelief... which is the second reason you can't get out of the ghost car at disneyland. for my haunts i design static effects and environmentals out of the shallow end of the budget and put the most time and money into the effect you see for less than a second. and thats why i come off all picky - if its not what i want, i modify it - and i usually end up doing so. which is why i shy away from $100 purchases when i know an EZ knife looms in the props future.

point #2 - for everyone's FYI... DEVCON IS YOUR FRIEND. i love that stuff. discovered it in 5th grade making a volcano model... anyway...

next point - i didnt look into the details far enough to notice the horse hair bit... very cool and rather hard to find now that i think about it. also he has a nice FAQ about hair and latex maintenance.

last point - im going to start a thread in the generic forum to get everyone's list of "golden rules". I am looking forward to seeing your thoughts on that...



everyone else - keep 'em coming. haven't found a link here that wasn't a good one.


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

THE HMA the links will link you te every good independent mask making site ever.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

*I think it depends on what type of mask your iso also. Example: Silicon (full head/half head) or the latex prosthetics.
I was liking the ones in death studio though, only thing holding me back is the price. But seeing them from an actual owner is changing my mind offly fast. 
I wish you look on your search. And if your looking for the latex prosthetics let me know because I've been keepin tabs on which ones are gettin the better reviews.
Also could you send me a link to the Golden Rules thread your making or already made? I can't seem to find it.*


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

what do you people think of this one Death Studios:


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

i do like... i tend to shy away from gore due to the younger ToT's at my porch - it's not necessary to look gory to be garish much less scary - but for a non candy bowl effect (like the yard or an attraction) i'd buy it in a second... and then i scroll up to the price... $70 is pushing my wallet, but if the quality and the look are right - i've made exceptions in the past (just dont tell my wife)


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't have the time to post some pics right now, but I will tonight. The mask’s that we use are not all shown in his catalog for some reason, and they are not the gore type. The 1st in the Rot series is without a doubt the best, and it is not shown. I will post some pics of what our visitors have commented on that seem to be the most popular with our actors and guests. I will also post some easy and inexpensive methods to modify your mask and get a more realistic look that anyone should be able to do, even if your artistic abilities are limited. There is also another artist that I like that makes just face masks that also are very popular with our actors and guests, however his prices went up. We may be able to ask him to discount the pricing; he has always been a pretty good guy in dealing with.


----------



## Madame X (Oct 15, 2007)

theVanyr said:


> i did - Halloween-Mask .com the LARGEST Halloween mask SITE - like anything else you have to search through the garbage to find the gems. but overall i found a few worth while masks for on the cheap... my tastes mind you, but nothing says "BOO!" quite like this one: Halloween Masks, and for all out porch-top show-stop, i like this little number: Halloween Masks. and lastly - my favorite mask out of the few hundred listed... for black cloak and cowl fun... as in "i have your bowl of candy right here kidsssssss - come and get it yourself..." silent, creepy, etc. : Halloween Masks.
> 
> Just some ideas - no I don't work for them... just the first site i landed on with a good selection. i would love some further links if you guys can post them - forwarding the cause you know!
> 
> _and please, while i understand the sentiment in which you made the comment - a little grammatical finesse would have made your comment useful without shutting the thread down. _



Hi My Name is Madame X ,Iam Blinky/RBC Daughter and am running the business while mom is in the hospital. but on her website she has Lots of cool prop heads and Masks you may want to check them out. Look in the Haunted Mansion section and in The Pirates of the Caribbean section some are really cool. Thanks Madame X Rock Bottom Cemetery - Main Page


----------



## LOBO (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Unfortunately, I had no time last night to do a complete post, so here are a few pic's of the masks we use, although we did modify them to one degree or another.


Death Studios




























These are from a different artist, his link changed so i still need to find it. 




























I'll post more, but I'm outa time at the moment. Sorry


----------

